# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Toby Goodley Memorial Trophy shoot -October 15/16th

## 7mmsaum

The Trophy has arrived !

Many thanks Rushy, it has travelled well and is perfect.

As per some previous comments there will be a range shoot at Brads farm (central Hawkes bay) every year in October, the 15th and 16th for 2016,  held in honour of our very good friend Toby.

All of Toby's friends, family and the good people of this forum are invited



Targets and gongs are provided and can be set up from 200yrds out to 2000yrds in 200yrd increments.

Potential scoring details being discussed are 15 points for a first round hit down to ten points for a fifth round hit, 5 shots per gong, progress to the next gong after its hit.

All chamberings and calibres welcome




Three classes can compete........

200-600yrds

600-1000yrds

1000-2000yrds

Entrants can expect a high level of safety and careful planning to ensure a great day is had by all, expect a relaxed atmosphere with plenty of good natured banter and fun.

There will be an area provided for parking, a safe area for shooting from and a seperate area behind the firing line for socialising

Many many thanks to Brads for offering his property for this event and any volunteering offers can be put up in this thread please.

----------


## veitnamcam

I volunteer to provide some entertainment with my shooting and help eat Rushys bbq.

Pin a date on it so we can plan a plan :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

That is bloody cool.

----------


## mucko

@BRADS i will put my hand up to help with the running of this awesome event where ever you need help

----------


## Rushy

Glad to see it got there in one piece.  It would have been there a whole lot sooner if my missus had got her shit together.

I will contest the event with great enthusiasm but from what VC has said I will need to shoot early as apparently I am cooking.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Glad to see it got there in one piece.  It would have been there a whole lot sooner if my missus had got her shit together.
> 
> I will contest the event with great enthusiasm but from what VC has said I will need to shoot early as apparently I am cooking.


I can give ya a hand big fulla.

----------


## Rushy

> I can give ya a hand big fulla.


On ya mate.  Be good to finally catch up.  We could go early and smack a couple of Brads land maggots on the head and rotisserie their arse.

----------


## Maca49

And there will be one for the first loser, I'll post  photo once finished, Rushy, Mucko, Brads and I picked up a hand made Toby special from his mum for this! :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

> On ya mate.  Be good to finally catch up.  We could go early and smack a couple of Brads land maggots on the head and rotisserie their arse.


I have a coulple of 12-24v reduction motors I have been hoarding for just such a thing.

----------


## Rushy

> I have a coulple of 12-24v reduction motors I have been hoarding for just such a thing.


Mate you have the best part of a year to make up a rig that can work over a bed of hot coals.  I wouldn't get to flash because if all else fails we could get Dundee turning the bugger by hand.  Keep him stocked with brown and he will go all day long.

----------


## Pengy

Best mount the handle low enough for the smurf.

----------


## Dundee

FFS at least when I fall over its not far to fall :Grin:

----------


## Dan88

a fitting tribute to an amazing young man. count me in for attending. dont mind manning a BBQ either
and if you need target frames to hang gongs from i have been knocking some together with D12

----------


## bully

Is there three classes but one trophy. Which class is the trophy for?

----------


## Maca49

> Mate you have the best part of a year to make up a rig that can work over a bed of hot coals.  I wouldn't get to flash because if all else fails we could get Dundee turning the bugger by hand.  Keep him stocked with brown and he will go all day long.


Like it would be ON THE PISS Rushy

----------


## Maca49

> Is there three classes but one trophy. Which class is the trophy for?


The WINNER, the other is for THE FIRST LOSER or some low life with a 270! Because Toby had a dislike for them :ORLY:

----------


## shift14

H


> The Trophy has arrived !
> 
> Many thanks Rushy, it has travelled well and is perfect.
> 
> As per some previous comments there will be a range shoot at Brads farm (central Hawkes bay) every year in October, the 15th and 16th for 2016,  held in honour of our very good friend Toby.
> 
> All of Toby's friends, family and the good people of this forum are invited
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool guys....so 15-16 Oct 2016.

Friday's job is to run my roster through to then when I'm back at work, and apply for leave if required.

B

----------


## BRADS

> H
> 
> Very cool guys....so 15-16 Oct 2016.
> 
> Friday's job is to run my roster through to then when I'm back at work, and apply for leave if required.
> 
> B


Can you check the weather for that weekend
2k is hard enough at the best of times

We have a woolshed with a toilet and water for accommodation  guys she ain't flash but it's dry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 6mm ackley

@BRADS you realise you will have to have a separate category for .270 owners  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> @BRADS you realise you will have to have a separate category for .270 owners


And for gay .243's

----------


## veitnamcam

> Can you check the weather for that weekend
> 2k is hard enough at the best of times
> 
> We have a woolshed with a toilet and water for accommodation  guys she ain't flash but it's dry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have spent many a comfy night pissed to bits sleeping in a dag pile  :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes:  :Sick:

----------


## Rushy

> I have spent many a comfy night pissed to bits sleeping in a dag pile


Now I want to hear those stories one day.  I have slept in a few shearing sheds but never in a dag pile.

----------


## Gibo

Hook a hamster wheel up to the rotiseree VC, that way dundee can power it without having to reach up to the handle  :Grin:  

Im in  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

I'll bring the .22 :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I'll bring the .22


We will set up a gong at the other end of the rotisserie for you.  Make sure you bring your range finder as it will be at least a real 2 metre shot.

----------


## Gibo

> I'll bring the .22


Folks we have the first entrant for the 1000-2000 section  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Where is the Nearest Airport to "Brads Farm " And How far In Km and aprox travel time from Welly ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hook a hamster wheel up to the rotiseree VC, that way dundee can power it without having to reach up to the handle  
> 
> Im in


It could be windmill powered  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Google Ongaonga

----------


## Munsey

> Folks we have the first entrant for the 1000-2000 section


bring your bucket of bullets

----------


## Gibo

> It could be windmill powered


That may taint the meat, for him and us :XD

----------


## Gibo

> bring your bucket of bullets


He will only need one per distance  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> Where is the Nearest Airport to "Brads Farm " And How far In Km and aprox travel time from Welly ?


About 2.5 hrs from Wellington
45 minutes from Napier airport 
I'm sure I'll be able to get a van or something to get people from Napier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Where is the Nearest Airport to "Brads Farm " And How far In Km and aprox travel time from Welly ?


Dannevirke international flys in Cessnas, Tiger Moths and anything else that's lands on grass! Landed there once but they've put a new terminal in since then :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

> bring your bucket of bullets


its empty,nearly :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

> I'll bring the .22


Vote you supply the " range" finder and the beer to work it! :Zomg:

----------


## veitnamcam

> About 2.5 hrs from Wellington
> 45 minutes from Napier airport 
> I'm sure I'll be able to get a van or something to get people from Napier 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would be similar from Palmy?

----------


## Dundee

> Where is the Nearest Airport to "Brads Farm " And How far In Km and aprox travel time from Welly ?


Bout 3.5 hours Munsey

20 minutes away from Dannevirke aerodrome.I could pick you up in my private jet.
Attachment 42164

----------


## BRADS

> Would be similar from Palmy?


Yeah mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> I'll bring the .22


And your range finder for me please

----------


## Munsey

> Dannevirke international flys in Cessnas, Tiger Moths and anything else that's lands on grass! Landed there once but they've put a new terminal in since then


Fuck that aint flying in one of those things , plus Dannevirke be too dangerous to fly over with some twit trying to shoot a 22 two ks high to reach 1 k target  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dan88

i'm sure there will be vehicles heading there from all over the country enough for car pooling

----------


## kiwijames

I'm happy to supply taxi from Napier for up to 3 if needed. Could also make a bit of space if required, should anyone need to a bed. The 15th is my birthday though so don't expect me to be anything other than hungover.

----------


## BRADS

> I'm happy to supply taxi from Napier for up to 3 if needed. Could also make a bit of space if required, should anyone need to a bed. The 15th is my birthday though so don't expect me to be anything other than hungover.


So there's the first excuse James. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> So there's the first excuse James. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll still kick your ass

----------


## Rushy

> Google Ongaonga


Nah that will bring up the native stinging nettle.  Put Ongaonga into maps.

----------


## Nibblet

Who else wants a lift from auckland? 
I'm guessing @shift14, @Savage1, @Alonzo.....

----------


## Nibblet

> Nah that will bring up the native stinging nettle.  Put Ongaonga into maps.


Also bring up a flag note about the exclusion zone around brads farm  :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Who else wants a lift from auckland? 
> I'm guessing @shift14, @Savage1, @Alonzo.....


What about me ee? It isn't fair.

----------


## Nibblet

I'll take you, I'll have to grab the trailer for the kitchen your bringing

----------


## Pengy

@BRADS.
Plenty of time to make sure the in-shower trail cam has fresh batteries and sd card. Sounds like it may be kept busy

----------


## shift14

> Who else wants a lift from auckland? 
> I'm guessing @shift14, @Savage1, @Alonzo.....


Yeah, or fly/drive.....

B

----------


## Nibblet

> Yeah, or fly/drive.....
> 
> B


I'll be retired so won't have my flight privileges. And we will likely have a bit of gear to take

Sorry admins......

----------


## mikee

I'd better get my passport organised since it is in the north island  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HNTMAD

I will put a prize up, and come up and compete at the 200-600 if I am allowed :-) 

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## DAF

I'd be keen as 
Can probably give a lift to a fellow Wellingtonian  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bully

> The WINNER, the other is for THE FIRST LOSER or some low life with a 270! Because Toby had a dislike for them


So with that logic, every one will just do 200-600 as further distances should be harder to win.
Or is it not about winning, I'm lost.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> So with that logic, every one will just do 200-600 as further distances should be harder to win.
> Or is it not about winning, I'm lost.


There will be more than one Prize

----------


## Dundee

I think it is more of a get together with family,friends and NZHS members to remember our mate.

----------


## mikee

> I think it is more of a get together with family,friends and NZHS members to remember our mate.


This I think is the true spirit of the "Shoot"

----------


## Maca49

I believe Toby maybe in attendance if we can organise!

----------


## mikee

Amazing isn't it when you think that we all got together for, and too meet Toby, and now he is managing to get us all together to meet..........

----------


## Tombi

I'll head up from Kapiti to meet some of you good buggers, so more car pool options.

----------


## Dead is better

I'm keen to come down. If there's no room I'll bring my rolling palace (my '03 astra station wagon)

----------


## Taff

I will be there if I still have 1 of my 3 bullets left, might bring my bow for the long shots

----------


## EVILWAYZ

I'm keen suck at distance but may hit the 200 with the poo43 will be good just to meet u all

----------


## P38

I can help out with the Range Officers Duties if required.

It would be a real pleasure telling you bastards what to do all day  :Wink: 

Could even bring my Black Powder Canon to make lots of noise and smoke and take some pot shots at the 2hundy gong.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

I think this gathering will render the grazing on Brads farm useless  :Grin:  Lead will replace grass  :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

> I think this gathering will render the grazing on Brads farm useless  Lead will replace grass


I was comming to try to do a rendition of Tobys Hilux Dougheys   :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> I was comming to try to do a rendition of Tobys Hilux Dougheys


So we will arrive to lush grass and leave muddy lead  :Grin:

----------


## Carpe Diem

Thats ok @Gibo - I understand Brads already got the backpack ready for going out and fixing all the Gongs we shoot up.

I Think it looks something like this. - Not sure if he's had it from birth tho? If so hides it well under those polo shirts? Happy birthday big fella !!! LOL!!! :Grin: 

Attachment 42224

----------


## veitnamcam

Could a caretaker please put the dates in bold in the header or first post please @7mmsaum.

----------


## Danny

I'll book in...I'll bring the .308 so everyone can laugh at me... At least it's not gay aye @Tobz.

----------


## Pengy

I shot my 243 along side the Tobymeister, and he didn't give me shit  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> I shot my 243 along side the Tobymeister, and he didn't give me shit


Have you considered this may have been because he was distracted by the fishy (perhaps rotten) smell emanating from your play lunch box ??  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Could a caretaker please put the dates in bold in the header or first post please @7mmsaum.


Thanks  :Have A Nice Day: 

Will put a plan in  place.

----------


## Danny

> I shot my 243 along side the Tobymeister, and he didn't give me shit


But he did to all of us though

----------


## gadgetman

> I shot my 243 along side the Tobymeister, and he didn't give me shit


He gave me crap about my 243. Particularly since it's a Savage with the gimmicky trigger.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Danny

I love the .243...But don't tell anyone.

----------


## veitnamcam

I watched him miss an easy shot on a broadside red with his beloved 6.5x55 but havent told anyone.

----------


## veitnamcam

oops :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Gadgette#2 reckons I should compete, and that we should make it a family trip.

----------


## Pengy

You wont regret it if you go

----------


## 7mmsaum

> oops


Your secrets safe with us

----------


## gadgetman

> You wont regret it if you go


I said if I go it would be to participate. Considering I've not shot past 250m I think that would be a fair goal.

Oh, and I pointed out that there may need to be a bit of singing since the 16th will be her birthday if it is a family thing. How is everyone's singing voices?

----------


## Rushy

> I shot my 243 along side the Tobymeister, and he didn't give me shit


He couldn't see your short self way down there Pengy.

----------


## Rushy

> Have you considered this may have been because he was distracted by the fishy (perhaps rotten) smell emanating from your play lunch box ??


That as well.

----------


## Rushy

> I watched him miss an easy shot on a broadside red with his beloved 6.5x55 but havent told anyone.


You have now.  I'll give him shit for that the next time I talk to him.

----------


## Rushy

> Gadgette#2 reckons I should compete, and that we should make it a family trip.


Do it GM.  I will shout you a Waikato.  Ha ha ha ha.  Don't forget your visa application will need to be in by April.

----------


## Rushy

> How is everyone's singing voices?


In fine fettle GM.  Just need a little lubricant on the tonsils and off I go.  I am one of those annoying buggers that knows the first line to most songs but none of the words after that so I just make them up and have the others that do know the words questioning themselves. I do a particularly good rendition of the Righteous Brothers "you never close your thighs anymore when I kiss your lips"  and Kenny Rogers "you picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel".

----------


## Pointer

How about AC/DCs' 'it's a long way to the shop if you want a sausage roll' ?

----------


## Rushy

> How about AC/DCs' 'it's a long way to the shop if you want a sausage roll' ?


I bet the crowd were singing that at Western Springs the other night.

----------


## Gibo

Get off my dick! Now thats a Toby song ha ha ha

----------


## BRADS

> Get off my dick! Now thats a Toby song ha ha ha


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

I'll never forget the looks on people faces when that came on hahaha

----------


## Gibo

> +1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just about pissing myself ha ha

----------


## Gibo

> I'll never forget the looks on people faces when that came on hahaha


Yeah man, the older folk were looking around like wtf is this  :Grin:  I damn near burst out laughing, I looked at you and you were doing no better than I  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

A last pisstake from 'ol ballsacks. I could imagine him grinning his head off at that point

----------


## BRADS

Have listen lads, they played this while carrying Toby in.
Kinda grown on me.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vHU6ZRQJ50Q


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Do it GM.  I will shout you a Waikato.  Ha ha ha ha.  Don't forget your visa application will need to be in by April.


Only need that if I come alone Rushy. The Mrs family hails from the Gisborne area and I've learnt how to conceal the extra digits.

----------


## Pointer

If she's from Gizzy did you count her fingers before you married her?  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> If she's from Gizzy did you count her fingers before you married her?


I'm a Mainlander, I can't count!

----------


## Munsey

> Have listen lads, they played this while carrying Toby in.
> Kinda grown on me.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vHU6ZRQJ50Q
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that Brads . Just busted that out in an exclusive hill suburb on my site radio 3/4 volume . Cops are probably on there way , there's N..............s  in the hood

----------


## puku

I'm keen to come along have have a go at some distance and meet ya's all. 
I will look at flights this month. But what day are people looking at going up and heading home? 
I might go up Friday evening to wellington. 
What time would the event start on Saturday? 
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

9 months away seems along time but this is where we are at.

Been talking to Julie Tobys mum, she has around 30 people coming some from as far away as Aussie.
Am organising her a house locally.
The rest are hitting motels in Waipukurau.
As is said the shed will be available for use, I will supply two muttons so that's a fair bit of meat. Also two bbqs and will try and organise some porta loos as shed sceptic may not take such a beating......
Open to suggestions as to how we can make this something special for us all?
I no its long way off just sorting a rough plan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Brad's I call dibs on a corner in the shearing shed to throw up a stretcher.  I am happy to be chief cook on your BBQ's and am more than happy to bring my UFO and contribute some vegetables (butternut, spuds, kumaras etc) and bread. Will whip up a big pot of gravy as well.

----------


## R93

I was going to shoot the south islands but this is to me, more important and probably more fun. I will bring some wild pork, venny and whitebait if I get any and I will be crashing on Brads couch😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I was going to shoot the south islands but this is to me, more important and probably more fun. I will bring some wild pork, venny and whitebait if I get any and I will be crashing on Brads couch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You realise that Gibo may want to top and tail.

----------


## R93

> You realise that Gibo may want to top and tail.


You just sold it. I will be there will be with bells on😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mucko

> Brad's I call dibs on a corner in the shearing shed to throw up a stretcher.  I am happy to be chief cook on your BBQ's and am more than happy to bring my UFO and contribute some vegetables (butternut, spuds, kumaras etc) and bread. Will whip up a big pot of gravy as well.


you know me mate i will help out where needed. @BRADS just let us know in time whats needed mate i can bring my portable carport down plus BBQ if its needed.

----------


## mucko

> Mate you have the best part of a year to make up a rig that can work over a bed of hot coals.  I wouldn't get to flash because if all else fails we could get Dundee turning the bugger by hand.  Keep him stocked with brown and he will go all day long.


Actually i could get my hands on a large spit that can hold two Hoggets

----------


## mucko

> I think this gathering will render the grazing on Brads farm useless  Lead will replace grass


will be a big fucking car park if nothing else.

----------


## Rushy

> Actually i could get my hands on a large spit that can hold two Hoggets


My view on that is do it Mucko.  Is it the kind that works over a bed of coals or the gas kind?  If it is the bed of coals kind then we only need to get in a load of dense fire wood and Bobs your nana, Rushy will be in his element.  That way Brad's BBQ's will be for the other culinary delights that this rag tag band of good bastards bring.

Gibo I feel a Waikato mass educational opportunity coming on.  Maybe we should approach the brewery for a donation on the basis that we will be promoting the King of beers in the heart of Tui country.  By the way I went past the Tui brewery in Mangatainoka on Tuesday.  It is bullshit about the Sheila's as there were none to be seen.

----------


## P38

> 9 months away seems along time but this is where we are at.
> 
> Been talking to Julie Tobys mum, she has around 30 people coming some from as far away as Aussie.
> Am organising her a house locally.
> The rest are hitting motels in Waipukurau.
> As is said the shed will be available for use, I will supply two muttons so that's a fair bit of meat. Also two bbqs and will try and organise some porta loos as shed sceptic may not take such a beating......
> Open to suggestions as to how we can make this something special for us all?
> I no its long way off just sorting a rough plan.
> 
> ...


Brads 

Wow!

Could be a bloody good turn out for this event.

Happy to come down and Kill the sheep for you.

Can organise a chiller to hang them in and also happy to process them any way you like (read basic butchery into primal and basic cuts).

I can also get a hold of a stainless steel LPG powered roaster that will cook a whole lamb if required 

or we may even want to make our own spit roaster for this event.

Happy to help out in any other way as well.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I will make it up there, might need to take a trailer though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> My view on that is do it Mucko.  Is it the kind that works over a bed of coals or the gas kind?  If it is the bed of coals kind then we only need to get in a load of dense fire wood and Bobs your nana, Rushy will be in his element.  That way Brad's BBQ's will be for the other culinary delights that this rag tag band of good bastards bring.
> 
> Gibo I feel a Waikato mass educational opportunity coming on.  Maybe we should approach the brewery for a donation on the basis that we will be promoting the King of beers in the heart of Tui country.  *By the way I went past the Tui brewery in Mangatainoka on Tuesday.  It is bullshit about the Sheila's as there were none to be seen*.


    @Rushy

The "Tui Girls" are there alright.

It's just they were busy entertaining old P38 and his Bro Inlaw.  :Wink: 

Attachment 45038Attachment 45041Attachment 45042

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> I will make it up there, might need to take a trailer though


"shotgun"  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> "shotgun"


Yeah could take one of those too I guess   :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

:Sad:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Might have to put a Sika hunt in with the prizes

----------


## P38

> Might have to put a Sika hunt in with the prizes


That would be an awesome prize @7mmsaum  :Thumbsup: 

Do you recon a blind old shaky bugger shooting a 116 year old 25-20wcf Winchester 92 with buckhorn open sights will be in the running for the top prize?  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 


LOL I'm sure there will be room in the Hilux for you  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rogers.270

> LOL I'm sure there will be room in the Hilux for you


sounds like ill have a place for you and cam to crash also - 30 mins further up the road however

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> sounds like ill have a place for you and cam to crash also - 30 mins further up the road however


Cool thanks, 30 mins is nothing when you have travelled that distance  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> LOL I'm sure there will be room in the Hilux for you


Are you going via timaru?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Are you going via timaru?


Would you like to sit on the Tray or in the trailer ?  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> Would you like to sit on the Tray or in the trailer ?


If your keen, i'd just about do the tray! ( actually, i'll fly from timaru in business class all the way...)

I'm in though.
I cant shoot shit, blind, extra fingers, and have old tech calbres, but i do enjoy talking shit and drinking, so its a sign me up for this one. I wonder how far a 9x19 can go.....

And after seeing toby and bro shooting my pistol ganster style, i really wonder about senisible thoughts on this.......

----------


## mikee

> Would you like to sit on the Tray or in the trailer ?


I thought the trailer was my spot!!

----------


## Gapped axe

watching this with alot of interest

----------


## kiwijames

> sounds like ill have a place for you and cam to crash also - 30 mins further up the road however


You can't leave them in an apple Coldstore

----------


## veitnamcam

> You can't leave them in an apple Coldstore


Im sure there will be some pallets to burn  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Who's going from ChCh ? Roadie or flying ?  I will go

----------


## 199p

If anyone coming up or flying wants to post firearms up i can take delivery and bring up2 shoot.

----------


## Rushy

> watching this with alot of interest


You need to lock the dates in now GA.

----------


## veitnamcam

@Rushy @BRADS Im coming up one way or another and I said I would help out Rushy with the cooking.... a while back there was talk of a spit? or two? I was going to build one to bring up, or I could borrow a gas rottisery that has baskets 3x3 from memory so that is 3 pork roast 3 roast chicken 3 mutton or whatever ,might even be 4x will look in the morning
Brads I have your number Rushy will pm ya mine so we can chat off air so to speak.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> @Rushy @BRADS Im coming up one way or another and I said I would help out Rushy with the cooking.... a while back there was talk of a spit? or two? I was going to build one to bring up, or I could borrow a gas rottisery that has baskets 3x3 from memory so that is 3 pork roast 3 roast chicken 3 mutton or whatever ,might even be 4x will look in the morning
> Brads I have your number Rushy will pm ya mine so we can chat off air so to speak.


I sure we can make room  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

Cam I expect you to stay and party all night with the bogans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cam I expect you to stay and party all night with the bogans. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get rid of the dag piles.

----------


## Pengy

> Get rid of the dag piles.


and take that trail cam out of the fuckin shower ya pervert

----------


## Nibblet

@BRADS has my bed been allocated yet? 
I'll help out where needed.  @1toeknee1 maybe coming up from Nelson?

----------


## Pengy

How does the prize pool look so far ?

----------


## BRADS

> How does the prize pool look so far ?


Wrong shed Pengy.
Seems to be a few prizes, it will be more about the laughs than the prizes I hope mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Wrong shed Pengy.
> Seems to be a few prizes, it will be more about the laughs than the prizes I hope mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sure there will be a dump truck full of laughs to be had bro  :Grin:  Just looking at Pengy and Dundee side by side gets me going  :Wink:

----------


## R93

I will donate a pole/lap dance as a prize/punishment😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

> I will donate a pole/lap dance as a prize/punishment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Bringing your high heels @R93 ......?  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> Bringing your high heels @R93 ......?


Maybe.
I will definitely bring my own pole.
All Brads ones have sheep shit and all manners of things stuck to them.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> I am sure there will be a dump truck full of laughs to be had bro  Just looking at Pengy and Dundee side by side gets me going


Don't bump your head too hard when you go down the shute mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Who's going from ChCh ? Roadie or flying ?  I will go


I'm keen to head up by road. Looking at airfares there is bugger all in it with the extra luggage required. Might need to get the firearm ready and get some practice.

----------


## Munsey

Cool can take my truck if you keen . You can drive me home while I'm supporting  a hangover no doubt ! 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

And yes +1 on practice .@ brads haven't even got the swaro on yet , 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Cool can take my truck if you keen . You can drive me home while I'm supporting  a hangover no doubt ! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


I'm always the sober driver.  :Grin: 

If I'm not sober I really have no idea what happens.

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy @BRADS Im coming up one way or another and I said I would help out Rushy with the cooking.... a while back there was talk of a spit? or two? I was going to build one to bring up, or I could borrow a gas rottisery that has baskets 3x3 from memory so that is 3 pork roast 3 roast chicken 3 mutton or whatever ,might even be 4x will look in the morning
> Brads I have your number Rushy will pm ya mine so we can chat off air so to speak.


The number is locked in to my phone now.  Brad's has offered a couple of land maggots and I reckon a spit is the best way to deal to those and I have a slow spit roasted Greek method that in the words of old Scribe "would put a stiffy on a corpse".  We have some time yet but we need to have an understanding of the number of people coming. Given that Brad's has said Toby's family will number about thirty I reckon we will have a decent number but that is no sweat to cater to if we have enough of an advanced heads up.

----------


## 7mmsaum

We can compile a list of volunteers soon, there will be no shortage of plebs for you to scream at in the kitchen Rushy

Start practising the f word  now and i rekon we can get each meal made in under 2 hrs  :Have A Nice Day: 

I will be there, range volunteer then can help with prep and cleanup.

----------


## R93

If I bring whitebait I am cooking it. 

God help any uncultured heathen that puts anything other than salt, lemon or mint sauce on it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> We can compile a list of volunteers soon, there will be no shortage of plebs for you to scream at in the kitchen Rushy
> 
> Start practising the f word  now and i rekon we can get each meal made in under 2 hrs 
> 
> I will be there, range volunteer then can help with prep and cleanup.


Better provide a swear jar as well then.

----------


## Beaker

> If I bring whitebait I am cooking it. 
> 
> God help any uncultured heathen that puts anything other than salt, lemon or mint sauce on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



1lb bait, 1t flour, 1 egg. 50/50 butter and oil to cook. And eat - why do people put anything else on it - including mint sauce and lemon!!!! Salt maybe

Me being a bit slow, i just got onto using google forms (using them for signing up members to our new range from our web site) Could be a good way of compiling list of people, contact details, what they will do on the day/s, etc.... Just a thought for @BRADS and organisers...

----------


## R93

You're batter mixture is pedestrian compared to my 100 year old family recipe.😆

Na mine just has 2 more ingredients.
But they do make a difference in bringing out the flavor of the bait.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

I was thinking this was sounding great, an excuse to get away, buy a long range rifle  (always wanted one just had no reason ), meet a bunch off good bastard and not to forget celebrating Toby's life. Now after reading the last few pages I've got a bit concerned, what will happen when I'm asleep?

----------


## R93

> I was thinking this was sounding great, an excuse to get away, buy a long range rifle  (always wanted one just had no reason ), meet a bunch off good bastard and not to forget celebrating Toby's life. Now after reading the last few pages I've got a bit concerned, what will happen when I'm asleep?


Bwaahaaahaaa!!!! Just spat coffee all over my reloading bench.
You will be fine and won't remember a thing😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I was thinking this was sounding great, an excuse to get away, buy a long range rifle  (always wanted one just had no reason ), meet a bunch off good bastard and not to forget celebrating Toby's life. Now after reading the last few pages I've got a bit concerned, what will happen when I'm asleep?


Ive only meet a couple of the folk going, and i now have a sleeping issue.......

----------


## Savage1

I'll be coming down with @Nibblet if he has room. Already booked in for leave.

----------


## screamO

> Bwaahaaahaaa!!!! Just spat coffee all over my reloading bench.
> You will be fine and won't remember a thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Reminds me of the old saying; would you tell anyone if you woke up with you pants around your ankles and Vaseline around you ar#$ ? No! Would you like to come camping with me?

----------


## screamO

> Bwaahaaahaaa!!!! Just spat coffee all over my reloading bench.
> You will be fine and won't remember a thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Reminds me of the old saying; would you tell anyone if you woke up with you pants around your ankles and Vaseline around you ar#$ ? 
No! 
Would you like to come camping with me?

----------


## R93

Yup. Should be a hoot. 

Should be the best forum get together ever and all for master Toby.

 I wouldn't buy a LR rifle just to attend. There will be plenty there I imagine. I will have heaps of ammo.

Should be a hunting orientated format imo anyway?

My optics restrict me to 700 odd so I will have to borrow Dundee's .22 if we have to shoot any further😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Bwaahaaahaaa!!!! Just spat coffee all over my reloading bench.
> You will be fine and won't remember a thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


We just found out one of your whitebait pattie ingredients "Roofies "  :O O:

----------


## R93

> We just found out one of your whitebait pattie ingredients "Roofies "


Shush!😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Is any one taking some real fish ?  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Is any one taking some real fish ?


Sure

Im gonna have steak though, and fresh dug potatoes

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Is any one taking some real fish ?


Don't worry pengy I'll bring a couple of kilos of Pillies for you so you won't go hungry.

----------


## veitnamcam

Mint sauce! You bloody heathen.
I make mine with the bait of course salt and pepper and just enough whipped egg to hold it together...no flour its not a scone.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Mint sauce! You bloody heathen.
> I make mine with the bait of course salt and pepper and just enough whipped egg to hold it together...no flour its not a scone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Bugger it. If you put in salt and pepper you will mask the flavour and might as well just make mock whitebait patties. Can't tell the difference anyway. (Note: if I get struck down by lightning my mother has seen this post!)

----------


## Rushy

> Bwaahaaahaaa!!!! Just spat coffee all over my reloading bench.
> You will be fine and won't remember a thing😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Especially when exposed to Dundees socks.  Better than a general anaesthetic.

----------


## Rushy

> Mint sauce! You bloody heathen.


His taste buds must be shagged VC.

----------


## mucko

> Is any one taking some real fish ?


if theres a need for fish i can get some.

----------


## veitnamcam

> if theres a need for fish i can get some.


He is living 5 mins drive from some of the best fishing in the top of the south....he should be bringing the fish
!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Mint sauce! You bloody heathen.
> I make mine with the bait of course salt and pepper and just enough whipped egg to hold it together...no flour its not a scone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


I agree - no mint sauce!

I like white bait alot, i like scones, so a little flour is ok..."

I also like bait on the river, kicking themselves in flour, then into hot butter over gas cooker/fire........

----------


## R93

Bugger you lot.😆
 I will bring enough bait for me and anyone else who is adventurous.

Have any of you tried a trickle of quality (homemade) mint sauce on whitebait patties?



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

+1 on the mint sauce . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Whitebait, Beer, bullshit, guess I'm in

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Whitebait, Beer, bullshit, guess I'm in


Have added your name to the list

----------


## Gibo

how many on the list A?

----------


## BRADS

> how many on the list A?


28


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

So list A is the elite shooters ? How do I get on list C  :Psmiley:

----------


## mikee

> So list A is the elite shooters ? How do I get on list C



I would be on the Z list!!

----------


## Pengy

> I would be on the Z list!!


If the lists are based on snoring and farting then I wont even make that

----------


## Gapped axe

ditto

----------


## mikee

> If the lists are based on snoring and farting then I wont even make that


And I would leave any competition for that title in the distant dust  :Have A Nice Day:  I'm A grade at room clearing !!

----------


## Tahr

I will come. Happy to work and help too. Craigc will probably come with me too.

----------


## shift14

I'm there, definately a 'B' lister, as in B grade, not as in b lister, the thing that pops up when all the work is finished....

B

----------


## Rushy

On ya lads.  Keep the memory alive.  I was just talking about Toby with complete strangers yesterday.  Still an inspiration.

----------


## P38

Well I'm not even on any list but Ill be there.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Planning on shooting my Custom Made 42x50gbc  ............ Those gongs don't stand a chance  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Well I'm not even on any list but Ill be there. 
> 
> Planning on shooting my Custom Made 42x50gbc  ............ Those gongs don't stand a chance 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Your on the list now

----------


## Danny

Put me on the watch and carve the lamb on the spit list

----------


## BRADS

Any of you guys in the bay got access to a porta loo?  @P38 @7mmsaum @kiwijames 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Any of you guys in the bay got access to a porta loo?  @P38 @7mmsaum @kiwijames 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @BRADS

Nope but I can rustle up a spade and a grunt stick if you like  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 7mmsaum

Only a hire one

----------


## BRADS

> Only a hire one


We need to hire 1 or 2 
The septic at this shed is not capable of supporting big numbers......
How much are they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Dunno about costs

Hirepool will be able to tell you.

A Grunt stick and a Spade will be way cheaper  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## BRADS

> Dunno about costs
> 
> Hirepool will be able to tell you.
> 
> A Grunt stick and a Spade will be way cheaper 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Just did a hole in the middle of the yard there ya reckon Pete?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Our shit don't stink ( south islanders)

----------


## BRADS

> Our shit don't stink ( south islanders)


Can you perform in front of crowds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Not sure if im on the list but ill be there either way

----------


## 7mmsaum

Portaloos are not too expensive for a weekend

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Not sure if im on the list but ill be there either way


Your on the list

----------


## kiwijames

> Any of you guys in the bay got access to a porta loo?  @P38 @7mmsaum @kiwijames 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill try Hirepool. I have an account with them. Any ladies (other than @R93 and the South Island crew) coming? Might be nice to get at least one for them?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Few ladies will be there

----------


## Rushy

> @BRADS
> 
> Nope but I can rustle up a spade and a grunt stick if you like 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


That is all a man really needs Pete.

----------


## Rushy

> Few ladies will be there


So now I need to know, on a scale of one to ten are they hot or not?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thats quite a knot your not has put you in  :Have A Nice Day: 

They are hot

----------


## Rushy

> Thats quite a knot your not has put you in 
> 
> They are hot


Fixed it now and your answer is good to know.  I will have to brush myself up.  Ha ha ha ha.  The young fellahs won't have a chance with an old stud muffin like me there.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## shift14

> Fixed it now and your answer is good to know.  I will have to brush myself up.  Ha ha ha ha.  The young fellahs won't have a chance with an old stud muffin like me there.  Ha ha ha ha.


Talk it up Grandad..

B

----------


## Gibo

> Talk it up Grandad..
> 
> B


Talk is all he can up :XD:

----------


## R93

> Ill try Hirepool. I have an account with them. Any ladies (other than @R93 and the South Island crew) coming? Might be nice to get at least one for them?


Don't stand anywhere behind me on the line then. I don't wear undies when wearing my skirt.

You mong islanders will be able to your grandkids the story of how this real ugly chick and her mates come up and thrashed yous at a shooting comp, drunk all your piss and kicked you all in the dick for good measure.

I am no Dan Carter so it may take a few goes to hit yours Jimmy😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> I am no Dan Carter


You're telling me

----------


## R93

> You're telling me


At least I will have all the bits for my rifle when I turn up. If I feel sorry for ya I might lend you a barrel😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

@BRADS is neckers coming?

----------


## BRADS

> At least I will have all the bits for my rifle when I turn up. If I feel sorry for ya I might lend you a barrel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Fuckin lol spilt my coffee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS is neckers coming?


Yeah he'll be here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yeah he'll be here 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better make it a dry shoot then😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Better make it a dry shoot then
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


About as much chance of that as there is of a blaser hitting any of the gongs.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> About as much chance of that as there is of a blaser hitting any of the gongs.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gunna be messy then. As for the blaser comment, it is likely my one will be the oldest there and the only one that works, so you could be right.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

We gonna need some stronger chairs.....

----------


## Rushy

> Talk is all he can up


It watches me shave every morning broke knees

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha wondered when that was coming  :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

> It watches me shave every morning broke knees


That kind of wood is no good for building Tree houses.
How many of those blue pills you popping at night for that thing to still be awake 8 hours later???

----------


## Rushy

> That kind of wood is no good for building Tree houses.
> How many of those blue pills you popping at night for that thing to still be awake 8 hours later???


Ha ha ha ha I haven't used any yet. I am saving them up for when I get old.

----------


## MSL

> Ha ha ha ha I haven't used any yet. I am saving them up for when I get old.


Aren't you 85 percent dust already?

----------


## Nibblet

> Aren't you 85 percent dust already?


Dust is what he's spitting.

----------


## R93

> Dust is what he's spitting.


If he spits enough of it he can mix it with toilet water and home brew his favorite beer and match the taste perfectly😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Aren't you 85 percent dust already?


Nah not even halfway through my 147 years yet.

----------


## Rushy

> If he spits enough of it he can mix it with toilet water and home brew his favorite beer and match the taste perfectly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


The world was cynical of Christopher Colombus as well but we all know that what he had been saying for years was true.  And so it is with what I have been saying about Waikato.  It is the greatest beer of all time R93, just as much as planet earth is is undeniably round.

----------


## R93

Ha Ha I had a science teacher that said it is possible the world is flat at the start of the 80's.  His argument was flawed.
Much like your taste in beer my friend 😆
It is looking likely I will be able to attend the double tap shoot in Auckland. 
I will get inoculated and bring some whiskey as it is obvious there is no decent beer up there😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Ha Ha I had a science teacher that said it is possible the world is flat at the start of the 80's.  His argument was flawed.
> Much like your taste in beer my friend 
> It is looking likely I will be able to attend the double tap shoot in Auckland. 
> I will get inoculated and bring some whiskey as it is obvious there is no decent beer up there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Sounds good.  I like a wee dram.  Where is the shoot being held and have you got accomodation sorted?

----------


## R93

> Sounds good.  I like a wee dram.  Where is the shoot being held and have you got accomodation sorted?


Auckland Pistol club is holding it.
No accommodation sorted yet but was gunna try and team up with a few going from the south and sort something.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Sakokid can't get on here for some reason but he will be at the memorial shoot.

----------


## Rushy

> Auckland Pistol club is holding it.
> No accommodation sorted yet but was gunna try and team up with a few going from the south and sort something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Do you know where the venue will be?  I have room at the inn and you would be welcome as but I am a long way out west.

----------


## R93

> Do you know where the venue will be?  I have room at the inn and you would be welcome as but I am a long way out west.


Not as yet. Someone on here will know.
Thanks for the offer Rushy. If it is not out of the way and no one else from down these ways is going and wants to split accommodation I will take you up on it.
I might drive up and do a sika hunt as well before or after the shoot.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Not as yet. Someone on here will know.
> Thanks for the offer Rushy. If it is not out of the way and no one else from down these ways is going and wants to split accommodation I will take you up on it.
> I might drive up and do a sika hunt as well before or after the shoot.
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Just let me know.  Happy to help.

----------


## R93

> Just let me know.  Happy to help.


Cheers mate. We should definitely catch up no matter what for a drink anyway.

If I fly up I will likely rent a car so I will be able to get around a bit.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Cheers mate. We should definitely catch up no matter what for a drink anyway.
> 
> If I fly up I will likely rent a car so I will be able to get around a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Agreed.  I have a Toyota Highlander sitting here doing nothing that you could use.

----------


## Angus_A

I'll have my FAL by then. Although i doubt i'll have the skill to participate i'll definitely be there and hopefully learn something.

----------


## Rushy

> I'll have my FAL by then. Although i doubt i'll have the skill to participate i'll definitely be there and hopefully learn something.


You could give VC and I a hand with the cooking Angus.

----------


## Angus_A

> You could give VC and I a hand with the cooking Angus.


I'd be glad to.

----------


## Marty Henry

Checked the calender looks fine so can I be added to the "B" team I'll bring some green bacon to go with the green beer (Waikato). Is 1000 metres too far for a .22?

----------


## Gibo

> I'd be glad to.


We'd all be glad too  :Grin:  not saying Rushy and VC cant cook

----------


## Rushy

> We'd all be glad too  not saying Rushy and VC cant cook


You better fucken not be Gibo.  We are both bigger than you.

----------


## Gibo

> You better fucken not be Gibo.  We are both bigger than you.


But i'll have Dundee there to protect me  :Grin:  so  :Psmiley:

----------


## Angus_A

Is it just a bbq affair? How many people (approximately) are we catering for? Do i need to bring any equipment with me other than my knives?

----------


## P38

> Checked the calender looks fine so can I be added to the "B" team I'll bring some green bacon to go with the green beer (Waikato). Is 1000 metres too far for a .22?


Nope 1000m is well with in .22 range for any average shooter although too much of that green stuff might definitely handicap you somewhat.   :Wink: 

I was trying to hit a 4 foot diameter gong at 200m this afternoon with my Speedmaster ......... only thing I can say about that exercise is "Must Try Harder"  :Oh Noes: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Marty Henry

> Nope 1000m is well with in .22  range for any average shooter although too much
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Thats what I thought as the packets say 2.5 km !

----------


## Marty Henry

> Is it just a bbq affair? How many people (approximately) are we catering for? Do i need to bring any equipment with me other than my knives?


An industrial size bottle of Watties tomato sauce

----------


## Angus_A

> An industrial size bottle of Watties tomato sauce


I can compromise by bringing an evil look for whoever that bottle is intended for.

----------


## Rushy

> Is it just a bbq affair? How many people (approximately) are we catering for? Do i need to bring any equipment with me other than my knives?


The number being catered for will be somewhere between lots and shit loads Angus.  We will be running multiple spits.

----------


## Angus_A

> The number being catered for will be somewhere between lots and shit loads Angus.  We will be running multiple spits.


I can handle it, just getting an idea of what i need to bring with me. I promised Tobes a meal once.

----------


## R93

> An industrial size bottle of Watties tomato sauce


If I bring up some whitebait and see anyone putting that vile shit anywhere near it, they better be prepared to spend the rest of their days towing around a cordless vacuum cleaner and only being interested in what their finger smells like😆



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I don't eat whitebait but three essentials will be there :Wink: 
Attachment 46930

----------


## R93

> I don't eat whitebait but three essentials will be there
> Attachment 46930


I'm gunna give you change parades until you hate the stuff😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

People drink lion brown voluntarily?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> People drink lion brown voluntarily?


No, but Dundee does.

----------


## Angus_A

I hear they recently upgraded the recipe to contain TWO pieces of hop.

----------


## Marty Henry

> I hear they recently upgraded the recipe to CONTAIN HOPS.


Fixed that misunderstanding for you

----------


## BRADS

We have a significant donation for a porta loo from a South Island member thanks mate 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I hope its not a shit donation :Grin:   Out of humour going fishing :Thumbsup:

----------


## Savage1

Just confirming @BRADS that my name is amongst the list of people competing. 

I'll try catch a lift with somebody heading down from Auckland. 

Cheers

----------


## P38

> People drink lion brown voluntarily?


Nope

People don't drink that swill. 

Hobbits might ........ especially after fishing.   :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Tommy

Hi @BRADS could you put me and Stretch down too please. Looking forward to this   :Thumbsup:

----------


## shift14

> Just confirming @BRADS that my name is amongst the list of people competing. 
> 
> I'll try catch a lift with somebody heading down from Auckland. 
> 
> Cheers


Or closer to time look out for a Grabaseat deal, usually $45 one way and we could share a rental.....

B

----------


## Beaker

Right,so i'm a very simple guy. Where do i have to be to shoot in this match? Simple terms, and airnz referances. 

And i want a flat white with breakfast. Not a latte, just a good coffee, .... Ok maybe i'm taking the piss.... But good bacon is very serious, green would be better....

And i hope that its a 9x19 suitable range..  :Have A Nice Day:   actually, that doesnt matter. 

Good bastards, there does.

----------


## Savage1

> Or closer to time look out for a Grabaseat deal, usually $45 one way and we could share a rental.....
> 
> B


Yeah that sounds like a plan, I've got a few airpoints to get rid of anyway.

----------


## Gibo

> Right,so i'm a very simple guy. Where do i have to be to shoot in this match? Simple terms, and airnz referances. 
> 
> And i want a flat white with breakfast. Not a latte, just a good coffee, .... Ok maybe i'm taking the piss.... But good bacon is very serious, green would be better....
> 
> And i hope that its a 9x19 suitable range..   actually, that doesnt matter. 
> 
> Good bastards, there does.


Fly to Napier or Palmerston North. You are trying to get to Ongaonga https://www.google.co.nz/maps/place/...00ef6143a328c0

----------


## Beaker

[QUOTE=Gibo;449526]Fly to Napier or Palmerston North. You are trying to get to Ongaonga [URL="https://www.google.co.nz/maps/place/Ongaonga/@



Thanks for that!

----------


## shift14

> Yeah that sounds like a plan, I've got a few airpoints to get rid of anyway.



TBF, driving down and splitting the gas would be the better option. I'll take the Friday off. Less hassle than flying, can get plenty of gear in the silver bullet ( pftt !! ).

Maybe pick up another on the way.

B

----------


## Nibblet

But then you have to travel via an f-gay? Not sure if it's really worth it. ....

----------


## shift14

> But then you have to travel via an f-gay? Not sure if it's really worth it. ....


Knew that was coming, you're as predictable as the farmer...

B

----------


## BRADS

> But then you have to travel via an f-gay? Not sure if it's really worth it. ....


It would make an interesting gong
Almost big enough that even the blasers might hit it a 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Knew that was coming, you're as predictable as the farmer...
> 
> B


Yeah but you're so old, and somewhat wise

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Yeah but you're so old, and somewhat wise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


At least Rushy won't be the oldest there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shift14

> It would make an interesting gong
> Almost big enough that even the blasers might hit it a 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





B

----------


## Nibblet

> B


Bro. ..... your way too old for meme's 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> At least Rushy won't be the oldest there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shift14 is younger than me Brad's.

----------


## Nibblet

Truth be told we love uncle B, it's great when they let him out of the home for a trip. 

I could happily go without ever seeing his crack and sack again though

----------


## Rushy

> Truth be told we love uncle B, it's great when they let him out of the home for a trip. 
> 
> I could happily go without ever seeing his crack and sack again though


Ha ha ha ha that is hilarious Nibblet.  I probably saw that shot over the hedge fifty some odd years ago.

----------


## MSL

Will there be weight classes? Light hunting rifles and heavy not fun to carry rifles?

----------


## R93

> Will there be weight classes? Light hunting rifles and heavy not fun to carry rifles?


There's gunna be a shooting comp?
I thought that was a ruse so we could see how fast some people could run😆

Yeah I reckon there should be classes determined by BC and velocity. That would be the fairest way of doing it. No?



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

I'm just saying it's easier to shoot with a 15 pound super extremo magnum than a 7lb .308.

----------


## R93

Anything with a BC of .500 and over 3000fps should be let's say heavy or magnum class anything under that standard class. Things with high BC and low velocity like an edge may take a bit more thought.

It is a celebration of Master Toby so probably no need to worry about it. But there is a limit😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

I'm just a shit shooter looking to gain any advantage I can.  I'll weigh my rifle later and anything heavier than that with higher BC and velocity can go in the heavy class

----------


## Savage1

Just got my leave approve so I'll be there with @Nibblet rifle. Bloody good of him

----------


## BRADS

> Just got my leave approve so I'll be there with @Nibblet rifle. Bloody good of him


Hmmm you'll what to zero it first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Hmmm you'll what to zero it first 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll make sure it's not too finely tuned  :Wink:

----------


## Savage1

> Hmmm you'll what to zero it first 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're always zeroed, it's just a common excuse that we both use when people see we can't shoot for shit.

----------


## shift14

> Just got my leave approve so I'll be there with @Nibblet rifle. Bloody good of him


Cool, offer of a ride still stands. 

B

----------


## Gapped axe

WHOS GOT A LINK TO TOBY's TAT

----------


## mucko

> WHOS GOT A LINK TO TOBY's TAT


 @BRADS can get hold of it, we sorting with his family to get some shirts made for the event

----------


## EeeBees

@mucko, how cool is that...

----------


## Dead is better

> They're always zeroed, it's just a common excuse that we both use when people see we can't shoot for shit.


Haha that's a good point. It's more like a summery of the critical things a shooter has decided to do differently that particular day... but no, "the zero has drifted" haha.

----------


## BRADS

Top.
Moving all Steel around over the next month or so, bigger flat area  and all gongs in one direction with vechiles coming and going from behind.   @screamO has very generously donated $500 for ports loo hire.
Still haven't confirmed a cost for these.
Be good to get confirmed numbers buy August?   @P38 is killing sheep for the spit.
Have a heap of macrocarpa so we can have a bonfire near the shed.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Brads, I am in. I can come down early and help set up.  Could come the weekend before if the job is big (could get in some practise)

Mate a Bon fire close to the shed could be dangerous if Gibo farts.

----------


## Gapped axe

there will be a few volley fire fighters there

----------


## Rushy

> there will be a few volley fire fighters there


All good then GA.

----------


## BRADS

Plenty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> @P38 is killing sheep for the spit.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit I'd better sharpen my knife then.  :Psmiley: 

 @BRADS

I could come down the weekend before and hang it in Mikes Cool Store.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

I better round my boys pet lambs up....will take the the ribbons off first :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Who's coming up from the SI?

----------


## R93

> Who's coming up from the SI?


Yup. I am planning on it. Even been laboring over what to wear for weeks now😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Yup. I am planning on it. Even been laboring over what to wear for weeks now
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hope you have your hair and nails appointment booked then

----------


## R93

> Hope you have your hair and nails appointment booked then


I am thinking of dying my hair grey and leaving the long nails at home. We are squeezing triggers after all.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dynastar27

> Top.
> Moving all Steel around over the next month or so, bigger flat area  and all gongs in one direction with vechiles coming and going from behind.   @screamO has very generously donated $500 for ports loo hire.
> Still haven't confirmed a cost for these.
> Be good to get confirmed numbers buy August?   @P38 is killing sheep for the spit.
> Have a heap of macrocarpa so we can have a bonfire near the shed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How meany portaloos are you going to need ?

----------


## R93

> How meany portaloos are you going to need ?


As long as Rushy has his own one, it should be all good😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

@BRADS portaloos booked.

----------


## Dynastar27

> @BRADS portaloos booked.


Do i dear ask what company and how much they were worth hahahahhaa

----------


## veitnamcam

I'll be there. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Do i dear ask what company and how much they were worth hahahahhaa


Dare away. Hirepool. If you can do better fill ya boots. Hahahahaha?

----------


## Dynastar27

@kiwijames oh good company thats who i work for hahahahahaha

----------


## Rushy

> Yup. I am planning on it. Even been laboring over what to wear for weeks now
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Loin cloth and sandals like the rest of us.

----------


## Rushy

> As long as Rushy has his own one, it should be all good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


True that

----------


## R93

> Loin cloth and sandals like the rest of us.


TOGA!!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

I might be able to attend this. 
I can contribute some dry humor and poor shooting.

----------


## kiwijames

> I might be able to attend this. 
> I can contribute some dry humor and poor shooting.


You will be in good company then

----------


## Gibo

> @kiwijames oh good company thats who i work for hahahahahaha


Re jig the quote then

----------


## Gibo

> I might be able to attend this. 
> I can contribute some dry humor and poor shooting.


Im sure Jim will be coerced to attend too, dry humour to burn  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> TOGA!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Good enough.

----------


## P38

> I might be able to attend this. 
> I can contribute some dry humor and poor shooting.


Good on ya @Timmay  :Thumbsup: 

BTW I have the poor shooting section all sewn up ....... even in the face of any stiff competition.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Timmay

@Gibo and guess who arrived today?

Attachment 48207

----------


## Gibo

Nice :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

That deserves a very nice Gibo.

----------


## 30calterry

Id be keen rushy ,ill talk to that other guy when he returns but i can be available fri to help set up etc , do i hav to do another introduction cause i havnt posted for so long  ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Im up for it .

----------


## Pengy

> Id be keen rushy ,ill talk to that other guy when he returns but i can be available fri to help set up etc , do i hav to do another introduction cause i havnt posted for so long
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



`that other guy` probably wont talk to you, cos you didn't go with him  :Psmiley:

----------


## 30calterry

Maybe nt pengy , be a quite trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carpe Diem

That's ok terry...

And you don't have to worry about accomodation as you're still living rent free in rushys head since the shoot at barefoot's place...

#justsayin...quietly!

----------


## 30calterry

Im sure hes planning to evict me , better dust off the 300 for some LR pest control before then  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> That's ok terry...
> 
> And you don't have to worry about accomodation as you're still living rent free in rushys head since the shoot at barefoot's place...
> 
> #justsayin...quietly!


#arsewipe

----------


## Gibo

Cant wait for a bit of this come October

Attachment 48492

----------


## Pengy

Note the horizontal grass  :Sad: 
It was so windy, it blew all my hair off

----------


## Rushy

> Note the horizontal grass 
> It was so windy, it blew all my hair off


Your hair was long gone before the wind got up that day Pengy.

----------


## Rushy

> Cant wait for a bit of this come October
> 
> Attachment 48492


The ballsack is using my rifle in that picture Gibo.  That is a good omen for October.

----------


## BRADS

> The ballsack is using my rifle in that picture Gibo.  That is a good omen for October.


Cleary no more shooting for you mate.
Toby is leaning on me truck in front of fish breath..

----------


## Rushy

> Cleary no more shooting for you mate cause that's Jase.
> Toby is leaning on me truck in front of fish breath..he was feeling the cold.


Fuck me what a silly old fart. How in hell did I mistake a compact ball of muscle for a long streak of weasels piss?

----------


## BRADS

> Fuck me what a silly old fart.  Who in hell did I mistake a compact ball of muscle for a long streak of weasels piss?


It's the drunk midget he has a open bomber beside him

----------


## Dundee

Showing you fellas how its done :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Left to right old man
 @Toby @Pengy @BRADS @Rushy @Neckshot @7mmsaum and myself :Grin:   Nice photo @Gibo

----------


## Gibo

We should have taken the brake off

----------


## Dundee

> We should have taken the brake off


Then I would of been sitting where you guys were :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Then I would of been sitting where you guys were


Brads edge was funny mate, glad you didnt drop it  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Brads edge was funny mate, glad you didnt drop it


We took the brake off that yeah?

----------


## Gibo

> We took the brake off that yeah?


Yeah bro and standing shot  :Grin:

----------


## AzumitH

Would be interested in attending, possibly bring the wife down for a weekend away?  I'm sure we could help out somewhere.  Could knock up some dueling tree targets for some friendly competition if people want to bring their .22s down as well?

----------


## veitnamcam

Leave form submitted. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Fly up to TGA and come on a piss trip down Friday  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Should be a good/busy month of shooting. 
North island IPSC at end of September, Toby's shoot and then South Island IPSC a couple weeks later. Airpoints will take a thrashing😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Just need Brad's to get his place registered as a pistol range so we can run in the barrel of that chaos

----------


## R93

> Just need Brad's to get his place registered as a pistol range so we can run in the barrel of that chaos


After what they did to my chrony there is no way I would have the gun anywhere near them😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Just need Brad's to get his place registered as a pistol range so we can run in the barrel of that chaos


Start talking @BRADS, could be done, not to hard. Just saying....
Running 'training days' could pay for the running costs...

I'm willing to help - both on the cert and the running in of barrel....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Just a thought, what about a road trip/ mini bus (or bus..) for the SI folk. Depart chc,Pick ups on way, up, back. Split costs etc....

----------


## R93

> Just a thought, what about a road trip/ mini bus (or bus..) for the SI folk. Depart chc,Pick ups on way, up, back. Split costs etc....


I am in. Bags not being the driver tho😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

I'm the ideas guy, not the driver either....

----------


## R93

> I'm the ideas guy, not the driver either....


Fair enough. Get a van with a stripper pole😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Fair enough. Get a van with a stripper pole
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I'm thin enough to be the pole, depending on the stripper  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> Just a thought, what about a road trip/ mini bus (or bus..) for the SI folk. Depart chc,Pick ups on way, up, back. Split costs etc....


 @Beaker @R93 @gadgetman Whats your plans/ideas on travel times days ? .

----------


## gadgetman

I'm flexible with times.

----------


## Munsey

GM and myself have had a yarn regarding transport etc . Friday morning ferry ,Mondays ferry back .  We where happy to take my truck , but "combined roadie " In a Van would work for us too ? . @R93 @Beaker ? Oh and one of us is a  Sober Driver ! Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrp ! ( thats a clue its not me )  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> GM and myself have had a yarn regarding transport etc . Friday morning ferry ,Mondays ferry back .  We where happy to take my truck , but "combined roadie " In a Van would work for us too ? . @R93 @Beaker ? Oh and one of us is a  Sober Driver ! Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrp ! ( thats a clue its not me )


I am easy either way. I have a comfy vehicle I could use as well.
Should talk about it closer to the time and sort a concrete plan.

I could take 4 people and gear easy.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Sure I could borrow the boss's 8 seater van or maybe a big 12 seater Merc van if needed. Both very comfortable.

----------


## R93

> Sure I could borrow the boss's 8 seater van or maybe a big 12 seater Merc van if needed. Both very comfortable.


Might be a better option and was the plan.
We could pick up some fellas from Marlborough in Picton maybe?


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> I am easy either way. I have a comfy vehicle I could use as well.
> Should talk about it closer to the time and sort a concrete plan.
> 
> I could take 4 people and gear easy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Cool , Im planning on Helping out with the supply of Whitebait , from the east coast (just incase south westland gets a spell of unseasonable rain  :Thumbsup: )

----------


## gadgetman

> We could pick up some fellas from Marlborough in Picton maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yes, could probably sort a covered gear trailer too.

----------


## Pengy

> Might be a better option and was the plan.
> We could pick up some fellas from Marlborough in Picton maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


At this rate, we may need to charter a ferry

----------


## Beaker

Sounds like a bloody good idea
How far out would we need to confirm gadget?

----------


## Beaker

> At this rate, we may need to charter a ferry


From invercargill, all ports stop up the east coast! :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Sounds like a bloody good idea
> How far out would we need to confirm gadget?


Pretty much any time before setoff. The gear, other than the Merc, is here.

----------


## kotuku

gadge ya big bugger wont be able to make the trip but would a big feed of west coast mussels assist you and munsey to bring the late master tobys memorial back to the mainland???? these are not for those from across the drain in the top paddock.
a coupla these each and Brads will be doing his prunes as allt he skinny North Island Buggers will be tryin to hump his strainer posts.!
 Reminds me -discussin ye old treaty -T...O....W the other day 
  weve got it sorted -3 tribes in NZ  maoris ,pakehas and west coasters ,the big problem is one and two think they're sorted but buggered if they can work out how ta GET ROUND  us COASTERS!

----------


## Rushy

Kotuku if you send up a sack of those mussels that you are referring to with GM I will be sure to eat a bunch of them.

----------


## Dundee

Organisers are gonna need seperate portaloos for the Waikato drinkers as they will be full of shit fast.

----------


## Rushy

> Organisers are gonna need seperate portaloos for the Waikato drinkers as they will be full of shit fast.


Not as full of shit as Dannevirke midgets.

----------


## Nibblet

Waikato beer is so shit it can even poison threads on the Internet.

----------


## R93

> Waikato beer is so shit it can even poison threads on the Internet.


Is there mozzies or sandflies up there at Brads place?

We can use it for repellent or stripping old paint off the steel targets.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Maybe we can use it for bore cleaner :Thumbsup:  :O O:

----------


## Nibblet

> Is there mozzies or sandflies up there at Brads place?
> 
> We can use it for repellent or stripping old paint off the steel targets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Not even west coast sand flies deserve that kind of punishment, much more humane just to squash them

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Kotuku if you send up a sack of those mussels that you are referring to with GM I will be sure to eat a bunch of them.


Rushy, I've sampled some. You may be able to squeeze some juice from the sack, but I very much doubt there will be much else left by the time we arrive.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy, I've sampled some. You may be able to squeeze some juice from the sack, but I very much doubt there will be much else left by the time we arrive.


Freight them forward.

----------


## hunter308

I could be interested in going if I can replace that scope on my .270 that got buggered up in pureora last year in time as well as raise some funds for a road trip

----------


## gadgetman

> Freight them forward.


Yes Rushy, with human nature being human nature it may be a safer option.

----------


## dogmatix

> What about me ee? It isn't fair.


I'll possibly be coming in my car, if Brads allows .270s on his property.

----------


## hunter308

> I'll possibly be coming in my car, if Brads allows .270s on his property.


.270's need to be there the caliber was toby's pet hate  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pointer

> Maybe we can use it for bore cleaner


I can vouch for that. My bore is spotless after a night on the Waikato  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> I can vouch for that. My bore is spotless after a night on the Waikato


 :XD:

----------


## mikee

> I can vouch for that. My bore is spotless after a night on the Waikato



me thinks a little too much information there Mr Pointer!!

----------


## Rushy

> I could be interested in going if I can replace that scope on my .270 that got buggered up in pureora last year in time as well as raise some funds for a road trip


You don't need to raise funds Hunter308, just get out on the highway, show a bit of knee and stick your thumb out.  I have found that fishnets help and a beard puts a few off.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Rushy

> Waikato beer is so shit it can even poison threads on the Internet.


Challenge!

----------


## BRADS

Do we need to use the neighbours shed for the Waikato drinkers and then our shed for drinkers of everything decent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Do we need to use the neighbours shed for the Waikato drinkers and then our shed for drinkers of everything decent?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So put the men in a seperate shed to you citris beer drinkers? Thats actually a good idea

----------


## Rushy

> So put the men in a seperate shed to you citris beer drinkers? Thats actually a good idea


It would need to be a bloody big shed for all of us tough buggers Gibo.  I reckon by the time we convert all the soft southern men and other north island nancy's to the King of beers then Brad's will only need a baling crush for him and his other lolly water drinking mates that remain.

----------


## Gibo

A can crusher would be more usefull after shortcake has been  :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

> You don't need to raise funds Hunter308, just get out on the highway, show a bit of knee and stick your thumb out.  I have found that fishnets help and a beard puts a few off.  Ha ha ha ha.


Now now  @Rushy we don't want to cause a bunch of motorists to have to pull over for a spew at the site of me dressed like that or me ending up in the clink for lewdness do we, plus the VW needs a real road trip (I don't have the isuzu anymore) lol. And when the feck are you going to pick up those empty .22LR bulk ammo boxes packhorse dropped off to me for you or scribe to pick up almost a year ago they are still here waiting for one of you two to collect  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Now now  @Rushy we don't want to cause a bunch of motorists to have to pull over for a spew at the site of me dressed like that or me ending up in the clink for lewdness do we, plus the VW needs a real road trip (I don't have the isuzu anymore) lol. And when the feck are you going to pick up those empty .22LR bulk ammo boxes packhorse dropped off to me for you or scribe to pick up almost a year ago they are still here waiting for one of you two to collect


One day but fuck knows when.

----------


## Shootm

Without reading 27 pages of dribble is there a plan for this shoot?
I started reading and got bored....so it's 15/16 October is there an entry date/cost?
Cheers.

----------


## gadgetman

> You don't need to raise funds Hunter308, just get out on the highway, show a bit of knee and stick your thumb out.  I have found that fishnets help and a beard puts a few off.  Ha ha ha ha.


Interesting that a beard in Jafaville only put a few off Rushy. Did you ply them with Waikato and then, while they were bent over spewing, take advantage of them?

----------


## Rushy

> Interesting that a beard in Jafaville only put a few off Rushy. Did you ply them with Waikato and then, while they were bent over spewing, take advantage of them?


No the average Jafa doesn't have the refined palate needed to drink Waikato GM. My guess is that they are not used to seeing such ruggedly handsome features.

----------


## Gibo

> Without reading 27 pages of dribble is there a plan for this shoot?
> I started reading and got bored....so it's 15/16 October is there an entry date/cost?
> Cheers.


Shooting on 15th and 16th at Brads farm mate. We will need to set a start time on the 15th that allows semi local guys to make it. Most outsiders will be heading to the farm Friday. There will be a number of challenges i.e. 100-600, 500-1000 and 1000-2000. No concrete plan yet. No cost as yet and doesn't look likely but there will be points deducted for Tui drinkers and any man caught sipping a citrus beer. Bonus points for Waikato drinkers.

----------


## R93

Waikato drinkers are frickin window licking and crayon munching handicapped in the first place, so it is only fair.😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Waikato drinkers are frickin window licking and crayon munching handicapped in the first place, so it is only fair.😆
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Well I know who I wont be saying hello to

----------


## R93

> Well I know who I wont be saying hello to


You won't be able to resist the box of shiny things and crayons I plan to bring.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> You won't be able to resist the box of shiny things and crayons I plan to bring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Keep your ear rings and Crayola's mate!!

----------


## Shootm

> Shooting on 15th and 16th at Brads farm mate. We will need to set a start time on the 15th that allows semi local guys to make it. Most outsiders will be heading to the farm Friday. There will be a number of challenges i.e. 100-600, 500-1000 and 1000-2000. No concrete plan yet. No cost as yet and doesn't look likely but there will be points deducted for Tui drinkers and any man caught sipping a citrus beer. Bonus points for Waikato drinkers.


Cheers Gibo.

----------


## Shootm

You may want to add an entry fee to offset the likes of portaloo's etc. That's if you do get any.

----------


## BRADS

> You may want to add an entry fee to offset the likes of portaloo's etc. That's if you do get any.


The  shitters x2  have been paid for buy @screamO
I'll go get them Friday return them Monday.
The Waikato drinkers seem to think there special so they can be on toilet and shed cleaning duties.
Will start a thread in a month or 2 asking for confirmed numbers .

----------


## Gibo

> The  shitters x2  have been paid for buy @screamO
> I'll go get them Friday return them Monday.
> The Waikato drinkers seem to think there special so they can be on toilet and shed cleaning duties.
> Will start a thread in a month or 2 asking for confirmed numbers .


You set up the dongers yet?

----------


## BRADS

> You set up the dongers yet?


No. But when I do you'll be first to no.

----------


## Gibo

> No. But when I do you'll be first to no.


What are you claiming no time atm or something?

----------


## BRADS

> What are you claiming no time atm or something?


Shearing. You no where they are knock yourself out

----------


## R93

> The  shitters x2  have been paid for buy @screamO


Did he pay for them?😆
http://i.stuff.co.nz/oddstuff/795291...wners-clueless

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

That's them

----------


## 7mmsaum

Looks like the cops have nothing to go on....

----------


## screamO

> Did he pay for them?
> | Stuff.co.nz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 :Grin:  I was going to post the same thing but thought it would be a bit cheeky :Zomg:

----------


## Blaser

> You set up the dongers yet?


 @BRADS, Sing if you need any more gongs, @Shootm and I have a plenty you can use.

----------


## 30calterry

a mate just posted this on facebook looks like a bloody good idea



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Got the range marked out today with @7mmsaum
Spent half the day nutting out a plan, sorting tent sights, fire sight etc.
A few things we need guys so watch this spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> a mate just posted this on facebook looks like a bloody good idea
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Backstops a bit dodgy there!

----------


## Rushy

> Got the range marked out today with @7mmsaum
> Spent half the day nutting out a plan, sorting tent sights, fire sight etc.
> A few things we need guys so watch this spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watching intently mate but am away for the next fortnight.  Could easily fit a half dozen hot Vietnamese chicks in my suitcase if you want me to bring some back for you.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Watching intently mate but am away for the next fortnight.  Could easily fit a half dozen hot Vietnamese chicks in my suitcase if you want me to bring some back for you.


You will have internet coverage ?

----------


## Rushy

> Don't forget Brads allergic to nuts.


Ha ha ha ha ha!  Yeh I heard they make his lips and cheeks swell.

----------


## 7mmsaum

The target rich environment that Brads has sorted to 2000yrds looks stunning to shoot, spectacular scenery and a neat shooting area descending into scenic valleys.

Am seriously pleased with it, this is going to be fun.

----------


## Rushy

> The target rich environment that Brads has sorted to 2000yrds looks stunning to shoot, spectacular scenery and a neat shooting area descending into scenic valleys.
> 
> Am seriously pleased with it, this is going to be fun.


Excellent.  I am so looking forward to this occasion.  Getting together with a well meaning bunch of buggers to honour the memory of a remarkable young man is for me something that I am prepared to do every year for the remainder of my time above ground.

----------


## Gibo

Im with you there Rushy  :Thumbsup: 

Hey Andrew did you or Brads take any photos? I've got the hand drawn map but was going to overlay it onto Google and create a range map. Not to publish live but to print out for the shoot. If you are handy with google you could send me a screen shot of the range?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Will sort that Gibo once all measurements are exact.

----------


## Gibo

> Will sort that Gibo once all measurements are exact.


Sweet as mate. PM for my email when you're ready  :Wink:  I'll laminate some bigger ones and have a4 handouts for the shooters. I see a rim fire range there too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

I'm currently making some of this



Into some of these, then they're off to @7mmsaum for a paint job.



Then we'll hang one or two of these on them 



And see how many of you blind old shaky buggers can even see them let alone hit them.  :Have A Nice Day: 
 @BRADS ...... Do we have a 10m range for the elderly, infirm and/or visually challenged?   :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Shootm

> I'm currently making some of this
> 
> Attachment 50624
> 
> Into some of these, then they're off to @7mmsaum for a paint job.
> 
> Attachment 50625
> 
> Then we'll hang one or two of these on them 
> ...



Nice looking Zebras you got there Pete  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Chance to proove my rimfire .22 and redfield range finder :Grin:

----------


## Shootm

> Chance to proove my rimfire .22 and redfield range finder


So you are signing up for the 1000-2000yd class.

----------


## P38

> Chance to proove my rimfire .22 and redfield range finder


 @Dundee

 your range finder might come in handy to measure those extremely distances achieved in the jandle throwing comp   :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 7mmsaum

Just to refresh a previous announcement there will be a range shoot at Brads farm (central Hawkes bay) every year in October, the 15th and 16th for 2016,  held in honour of our very good friend Toby.

All of Toby's friends, family and the good people of this forum are invited

Targets and gongs are provided and are being set up from 100yrds  out to 2000yrds in roughly 100yrd increments.

All chamberings and calibres welcome

Entrants can expect a high level of safety and careful planning to ensure a great day and night are had by all, expect a relaxed atmosphere with plenty of good natured banter and fun.

There will be an area provided for parking, an area for camping overnight, one for evening meals, a safe area for shooting from and a seperate area behind the firing line for socialising

Many many thanks to Brads and family for offering his property for this event.



As we approach the halfway mark for this events organisation It could a good idea to read this whole thread again from the start.

Feel free to add to this thread if you wish to contribute in some way.

If a particular area is in need and i cannot find a suitable volunteer in this whole thread then i will advertise the lack here and ask for specific help

I have an appointment with the printers tomorrow as a very nice brochure has been planned for everyone attending as a handout/memento at the event.

I will keep you all in the loop.

Andrew R

----------


## BRADS

We will start a thread for number confirmations early next month guys.
Quick poll if it's anyone's watching this thread.
Do we want to get the event catered, or are we all happy to be guys with beers on the bbq?

Local school or play centre/fire brigade would be prepared to sort bbq for a small donation.

If it's the latter food requests will be started in the confirmation thread next month.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> We will start a thread for number confirmations early next month guys.
> Quick poll if it's anyone's watching this thread.
> Do we want to get the event catered, or are we all happy to be guys with beers on the bbq?
> 
> Local school or play centre/fire brigade would be prepared to sort bbq for a small donation.
> 
> If it's the latter food requests will be started in the confirmation thread next month.
> Thanks 
> 
> ...


Keep it simple I'm sure most guys can cook a snarler and butter some bread.
And bacon and eggs the next morning if staying.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill volly to man a bbq and beers.

----------


## Gibo

> Ill volly to man a bbq and beers.


+1

----------


## Gibo

@Rushy you got an update on the spit?

----------


## Marty Henry

Bbq, just make sure their are spare gas bottles.

----------


## Gibo

> Bbq, just make sure their are spare gas bottles.


You just got a job  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy you got an update on the spit?


No not recently.  The last time I spoke with@mucko he had folded up the prototype but that was probably five weeks ago.

I would be just at home doing a spit over a bed of embers Gibo.

----------


## screamO

To the good bastards going to this event, maybe a donation for entry to be donated to a charity of Toby's family's choice?

----------


## Gibo

> No not recently.  The last time I spoke with@mucko he had folded up the prototype but that was probably five weeks ago.
> 
> I would be just at home doing a spit over a bed of embers Gibo.


Yeah i guess the bbq volume hinges on the spit being present. Il drop muckdaddy a text

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah i guess the bbq volume hinges on the spit being present. Il drop muckdaddy a text


I can bro something up if need be for a spit.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I can bro something up if need be for a spit.


There will be a bit of room on the tray of the Hilux  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

See where muckybum is at with the one he was building

----------


## Rushy

> See where muckybum is at with the one he was building


Two

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha hes building two? Fuck you guys dont do things by halves!

----------


## veitnamcam

In my experience of feeding blokes all that is really nessacary is lots of cooked meat and salt and a knife.
However things can get more upmarket from there, for instance you could put the meat in some bread  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

I don't mind helping out on the BBQ or anything else.

----------


## Barefoot

> In my experience of feeding blokes all that is really nessacary is lots of cooked meat and salt and a knife.
> However things can get more upmarket from there, for instance you could put the meat in some bread


And a couple of 44gallon drums of tomato sauce to keep Dundee happy

----------


## Rushy

> And a couple of 44gallon drums of tomato sauce to keep Dundee happy


Are you going to attend Barefoot?  I have room for one more in the ute.

----------


## Barefoot

Thanks for the offer, I've been mulling it over for the last 6 months or so.
I think I will come down as slave labour/dogs body but pack the 45/70 to scare a couple of the close targets.
But will probably come down under my own steam as I will do some work on my old place in Taupo and see how the tenants are doing on the way back.

----------


## P38

> And a couple of 44gallon drums of tomato sauce to keep Dundee happy


Dunno about a 44gal drum

But I can bring a 5 litre bottle of Watties T-Sauce.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks for the offer, I've been mulling it over for the last 6 months or so.
> I think I will come down as slave labour/dogs body but pack the 45/70 to scare a couple of the close targets.
> But will probably come down under my own steam as I will do some work on my old place in Taupo and see how the tenants are doing on the way back.


All good.  Will be great to have you there.

----------


## Gibo

Some smaller goods are trickling in for the shoot. Will need to work with @BRADS and @7mmsaum on what we do. I'm thinking an auction with all proceeds going to the charity. Big ups to NZ.ASIA

----------


## Rushy

Gibo I reckon you should visit your local sex shop and buy up a heap of dildos complete with cock and balls (like Toby used to draw).  Then get them mounted on a base plate to be used as awards (like the Oscar's) that we could call Toby's (or Dicks). Up to you who these can be awarded to but I nominate Brad's for Best Good Bastard (for facilitating the shoot), Maca for Grumpiest Geriatric (just because), Dundee for Over Estimator of the year, Dundee again for Short Arse of the year and Pengy for ?... well .... just being a (insert word like Dick).

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

I feel a bit like that Charlie Brown fella at times  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> I feel a bit like that Charlie Brown fella at times


Is that a lame pommy joke?

----------


## Rushy

> Is that a lame pommy joke?


Nah he is feeling picked on Gibo.  Better send him some hugs and kisses in a jar.

----------


## Gibo

> Nah he is feeling picked on Gibo.  Better send him some hugs and kisses in a jar.


Oh is that all. Wingeing like normal  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

Nothing Pommy about good ole Charlie Brown mate. You must have led a sheltered life Gibo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N60twqqFVY

----------


## marky123

> Nothing Pommy about good ole Charlie Brown mate. You must have led a sheltered life Gibo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N60twqqFVY


Are you a Pom Pengy?
If you are,that's great that there's at least two of us...
MARK

----------


## Scouser

> Are you a Pom Pengy?
> If you are,that's great that there's at least two of us...
> MARK


Three, but im not english.....!

----------


## Beaker

> Three, but im not english.....!


Is there a difference ?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Is there a difference ?


What Scouser is referring to is that his blood lines are well mixed through Millenia of debauched rape, pillage and plunder by Viking, Scots, Irish, Roman, Norman, Saxon and other mixed blood Barbaian hordes which has resulted in his being pure Scouse.  Almost a separate species but most certainly not English.

----------


## Ryan

@Scouser

----------


## Scouser

> @Scouser


Im on my third one of those!!!!!

i will take 'British' as a close second.....but defo not fukn english........ :Yuush:

----------


## Scouser

> What Scouser is referring to is that his blood lines are well mixed through Millenia of debauched rape, pillage and plunder by Viking, Scots, Irish, Roman, Norman, Saxon and other mixed blood Barbaian hordes which has resulted in his being pure Scouse.  Almost a separate species but most certainly not English.


Arrrr Rushy, so all those late nights round the campfire talking shite and drinking whiskey.....you remembered!!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Im on my third one of those!!!!!
> 
> i will take 'British' as a close second.....but defo not fukn english........


Reminds me of a fella my dad worked with known as the 'highlander'. Was desperately trying to arrange his daughters passage north of Hadrian's wall before hatching one. The works "I don't want a bloody pommie grandchild" were uttered over the phone.

----------


## Pengy

> Im on my third one of those!!!!!
> 
> i will take 'British' as a close second.....but defo not fukn english........


oi you! You wanna fight ?

----------


## Pengy

> Are you a Pom Pengy?
> If you are,that's great that there's at least two of us...
> MARK


Haha. I have been on the receiving end of all the pommy pisstakes on here for ages. 
At lest two of us `escaped` Mark.

----------


## Pengy

> Is there a difference ?


Mainly....The English speak, just that, English  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> oi you! You wanna fight ?


Ha ha ha what a sight that would be.  Pengy slapping the hell out of Scousers knee caps with his stubby little wings until Scouser reaches down and nails him on the beak with a head butt.

----------


## Tommy

> Ha ha ha what a sight that would be.  Pengy slapping the hell out of Scousers knee caps with his stubby little wings until Scouser reaches down and nails him on the beak with a head butt.

----------


## mikee

> Ha ha ha what a sight that would be.  Pengy slapping the hell out of Scousers knee caps with his stubby little wings until Scouser reaches down and nails him on the beak with a head butt.


Yes but Penguins always have access to fish so I fear a flounder may end up being slipped in Scousers Car door between window and outer skin. 
Even he who may lose the battle may yet win the war eh  @Pengy!!

----------


## Pengy

> Yes but Penguins always have access to fish so I fear a flounder may end up being slipped in Scousers Car door between window and outer skin. 
> Even he who may lose the battle may yet win the war eh  @Pengy!!


I would never come up with such a cunning plan

----------


## mikee

> I would never come up with such a cunning plan


Oh I think you might  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> Oh I think you might


Nah. He'd scoff the fish.

----------


## Rushy

Talking about scoffing.  Man the food over here is easy to consume.

----------


## Pengy

> Talking about scoffing.  Man the food over here is easy to consume.


Probably easier to excrete as well  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Probably easier to excrete as well


Let me just say that regularity is my friend Pengy.

----------


## marky123

> Ha ha ha what a sight that would be.  Pengy slapping the hell out of Scousers knee caps with his stubby little wings until Scouser reaches down and nails him on the beak with a head butt.


Its a standing joke that if theres two scousers in a room theres going to be a fight.
the two scousers vs everybody else...

----------


## Scouser

> Its a standing joke that if theres two scousers in a room theres going to be a fight.
> the two scousers vs everybody else...


I concur.......and we usually win!!!!!  :ORLY: ...(Oh shit what have i done?????)

----------


## Scouser

> Im on my third one of those!!!!!
> 
> i will take 'British' as a close second.....but defo not fukn english........


But it has to be covered by the protective sheath......

----------


## gadgetman

There used to be a documentary series on you lot.

----------


## Scouser

> There used to be a documentary series on you lot.


Ohhh Noooooooooo :Sick: 

'Boys from the blackstuff' was waaay better.....

----------


## gadgetman

> Ohhh Noooooooooo
> 
> 'Boys from the blackstuff' was waaay better.....


True. But it doesn't have that cringe factor like the one above.

----------


## Rushy

> I concur.......and we usually win!!!!! ...(Oh shit what have i done?????)


If you fight like you tell a joke it would take you fifteen minutes and three whiskeys to throw the first punch and then there would be a mandatory dunny break before the second.

----------


## Scouser

> If you fight like you tell a joke it would take you fifteen minutes and three whiskeys to throw the first punch and then there would be a mandatory dunny break before the second.


There will be no argument from me with that statement.....unfortunately..... :XD:

----------


## Pengy

Haha. Gis a job

----------


## gadgetman

> Haha. Gis a job


Tickety-boo mate, tickety-boo.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I reckon I kight have to try to make it along to this, road trip for the canterbury lads? Sounds like just the friendly banter will be worth it

----------


## Rushy

> I reckon I kight have to try to make it along to this, road trip for the canterbury lads? Sounds like just the friendly banter will be worth it


Ryan you should book it in mate, the Waikato drinkers will be there in force.

----------


## BRADS

> Ryan you should book it in mate, the Waikato drinkers will be there in force.


There's not many rules Rushy but I feel drinking that shit should be top of the list things not to bring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> There's not many rules Rushy but I feel drinking that shit should be top of the list things not to bring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shuddup

----------


## Rushy

> There's not many rules Rushy but I feel drinking that shit should be top of the list things not to bring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatchu talkin bout Willis?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Pretty good timing too, will be all finished up calving by then and having a bit of a lull before mating starts 20 october

----------


## Pointer

> I concur.......and we usually win!!!!! ...(Oh shit what have i done?????)


My money's on Pengy.  Sorry Scouser  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> My money's on Pengy.  Sorry Scouser


Yip il put a hundy on the Antarctician

----------


## Beaker

> Pretty good timing too, will be all finished up calving by then and having a bit of a lull before mating starts 20 october


Ive heard about date nights, sunday sojerns, mss, but booking in a rutting session nearly 4 months out, you have your sex life well planned out... !  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

Charity bout after tobys shoot? Haha

----------


## Beaker

> My money's on Pengy.  Sorry Scouser


Thats cause the head butt from pengy will bring tears to the eyes of scouser......

----------


## R93

The waikato drinkers will find their own like Bull Thar curling their lips for a nanny.

They will all be crying, wearing leather and listening to Queen or Melissa Etheridge at an obnoxious volume only 3 strides from the dunny😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Ive heard about date nights, sunday sojerns, mss, but booking in a rutting session nearly 4 months out, you have your sex life well planned out... !


Mate, between my job and the mrs ducking home to south america every now and then youre not far from the truth there

----------


## Rushy

> The waikato drinkers will find their own like Bull Thar curling their lips for a nanny.
> 
> They will all be crying, wearing leather and listening to Queen or Melissa Etheridge at an obnoxious volume only 3 strides from the dunny😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


On the money.  We are the champions ringing out full bore from the top of the highest hill.  After all is said and done, the great province that has the same name as the greatest beer of all time does hold the log of wood does it not?

----------


## Beaker

> On the money.  We are the champions ringing out full bore from the top of the highest hill.  After all is said and done, the great province that has the same name as the greatest beer of all time does hold the log of wood does it not?


They certainly have a hold on something......... Maybe stick maybe..... Or maybe a white round rim of a porcelain bowl speaking piece

----------


## Scouser

> Thats cause the head butt from pengy will bring tears to the eyes of scouser......


You beat me to it......have to wear a cricket box.....!

----------


## R93

> On the money.  We are the champions ringing out full bore from the top of the highest hill.  After all is said and done, the great province that has the same name as the greatest beer of all time does hold the log of wood does it not?


Forgot to add the Pet shop boys to your Playlist. 😆

I was gunna drain a stag bladder into one of your gaykato cans, but it occurred to me you that wouldn't notice😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Forgot to add the Pet shop boys to your Playlist. 
> 
> I was gunna drain a stag bladder into one of your gaykato cans, but it occurred to me you that wouldn't notice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


It depends whether it was my first or my umpteenth.

----------


## Gibo

Head over here to say if you are coming or not guys. http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...kes-bay-28326/ @mucko @Pointer @Timmay @Alonzo @Gapped axe @Marty Henry @shift14 @everyother!bugger

----------


## Gibo

Oh and you can talk as much shit as you want in this one eh @BRADS  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Oh and you can talk as much shit as you want in this one eh @BRADS


I've been good since you growled me.  Just saying.  And as to your comment about your self control,you are but a hand grenade to my A Bomb so my being good is a major achievement worthy of a Waikato acknowledgement.  Just saying again!

----------


## Gibo

> I've been good since you growled me.  Just saying.  And as to your comment about your self control,you are but a hand grenade to my A Bomb so my being good is a major achievement worthy of a Waikato acknowledgement.  Just saying again!


You have been good uncle. I will ensure I have some ice colds for us to enjoy come October  :Wink:  We will need to be careful or every bugger will want them after they see how awesome we are  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> You have been good uncle. I will ensure I have some ice colds for us to enjoy come October  We will need to be careful or every bugger will want them after they see how awesome we are


True.  A more good looking pair of dudes would be hard to find.  The miracles of Waikato eh?

----------


## BRADS

> True.  A more good looking pair of dudes would be hard to find.  The miracles of Waikato eh?


Two faces like dropped pies more like it.
Gibo has a melon that only his mum could love


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Two faces like dropped pies more like it.
> Gibo has a melon that only his mum could love
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And your mrs

----------


## Pointer

Won't be coming fellas

----------


## Gibo

All good

----------


## BRADS

Anyone got a couple of 2 way radios we could borrow for this shoot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Anyone got a couple of 2 way radios we could borrow for this shoot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All else fails I'll send  a couple up with Cam / Greg

----------


## Pengy

I have x3 5w handhelds that you can use . Let me know if needed.

----------


## Rushy

> Anyone got a couple of 2 way radios we could borrow for this shoot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What range do you need out of them Brad's.  I have a couple here somewhere but haven't used them in donkeys yonks so would have to search them out.

----------


## BRADS

About 5-600 meters Rushy.
Between top of hill and shed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> About 5-600 meters Rushy.
> Between top of hill and shed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found them.  I am pretty sure these will eat that range.


Google search says they will work out to a couple of miles.  Pengy's will be gruntier

----------


## Gibo

Looks like a couple of old aboriginals that have done and seen it all  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like a couple of old aboriginals that have done and seen it all


They would at least be coming up to their twentieth birthday for sure Gibo.

----------


## Shootm

I've got some if needed that will do 3kms easy.
Just let me know if you need them and how many can get 6-7.

----------


## Pengy

> About 5-600 meters Rushy.
> Between top of hill and shed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck sake. Just shout  :Psmiley:

----------


## mikee

> Fuck sake. Just shout


I was thinking 2 empty cans and string

----------


## 30calterry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I literally have about 20 of these, whole box full of them... everyone can have one haha!

----------


## BRADS

> I literally have about 20 of these, whole box full of them... everyone can have one haha!
> Attachment 53597


Your coming yeah?
Can you bring like 5?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Your coming yeah?
> Can you bring like 5?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeap, no worries

----------


## BRADS

> yeap, no worries


Thanks mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

I Had a talk with Rushy today, we hope to open the range we use for one sunday in September, for the Jafa contingent to ensure they can hit something at a decent distance before the Memorial Shoot. :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> I Had a talk with Rushy today, we hope to open the range we use for one sunday in September, for the Jafa contingent to ensure they can hit something at a decent distance before the Memorial Shoot.


Bloody cheats!!  :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

:Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Bloody cheats!!


How is that cheating Gibo?  We will be shooting round targets and Brad's will have square ones.  We will have wind, rain and slippery clay and Brad's will have hurricanes, snow and mud.

----------


## 223nut

> How is that cheating Gibo?  We will be shooting round targets and Brad's will have square ones.  We will have wind, rain and slippery clay and Brad's will have hurricanes, snow and mud.


So I guess that gives us mainlanders an advantage?

----------


## Rushy

> So I guess that gives us mainlanders an advantage?


Potentially but for the hurricane force gales.  I was down in Brad's neck of the woods on a calm day that only had a 95 K wind.  Was so calm his kids unclipped their static lines when crossing the back yard.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Not long now !!!

----------


## 30calterry

ready my end rushy 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

[QUOTE=30calterry;524961][IMG]http://uploads.tapatalk

You are banned for telling smutty jokes at the last get together  :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

> You are banned for telling smutty jokes at the last get together


Are you banned for listening to them?

----------


## Rushy

> ready my end rushy 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate I am putting my trust in the bullet God to bring some for me. Do I bring the 300 so we are on a level footing or do I bring the 338 so you can claim I have an advantage? Or do I simply bring both so that you can accept you were simply outclassed?

----------


## Happy

> Mate I am putting my trust in the bullet God to bring some for me. Do I bring the 300 so we are on a level footing or do I bring the 338 so you can claim I have an advantage? Or do I simply bring both so that you can accept you were simply outclassed?


Personally I d like to see you put another 50 rounds down that 300 trying in vain to catch him ....   :Thumbsup:   :Wink: 

Theres no doubt that you don't give up though ....   :O O:

----------


## Maca49

> ready my end rushy 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Youve got enough there for heaps of misses? :Grin:

----------


## 30calterry

Planning on a couple maca


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

Enjoy the weekend all. Would have loved to come down and pretend I know how to shoot stuff far away, then get defensive about my 7mm08 tikka, but flying in to the boyd for a week takes priority. Have a blast and ill catch you all at the next one

----------


## zimmer

Hmm all gone quiet on the Ongaonga front. They must have packed it in and gone to bed early  :Psmiley:

----------


## MSL

Circle jerk

----------


## Barefoot

> Hmm all gone quiet on the Ongaonga front. They must have packed it in and gone to bed early


Rushy and Gibo have probably poisoned the rest of them with that Waikato shit, to hobble tomorrows competition.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Rushy kindly offered everyone a free beer but he's going to have to drink it all himself  :Have A Nice Day: 

Heart of gold that fella

----------


## MSL

Sounds like rushy has me covered

----------


## oraki

> Rushy kindly offered everyone a free beer but he's going to have to drink it all himself 
> 
> Heart of gold that fella


Ha ha, he can't even give it away. Must be good

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Any news and photos???

----------


## Pengy

> Any news and photos???


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...31/index6.html

----------


## kotuku

couldnt make it but from what ive read its another top notch event in celebration of a unique individual whose life alas was cut sort .take a bow all you bighearted bastards!
 jees would be great to be part of something similar in this neck of the woods!!

----------

